# Understanding Steampunk



## Chessie (Sep 2, 2013)

So I've been reading some Steampunk lately and I really like it. Its strangeness interests me, but I don't understand all its elements. I'm currently working on a story placed in a Yukon type setting with a Russian twist, where I've been playing with the idea of using locomotives and rifles. I haven't fully gone with it because I'm using magic and I want it all to make sense.

I was wondering if anyone could explain the Steampunk fantasy sub genre and if there are any good examples to check out.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmmm...

What Steampunk are you reading?

Also, if you are reading Steampunk, then you should have a fair idea as to what its all about.

I have read a Steampunk book or three which featured magic as an independant force, so if you wanted to go that route with your story, there shouldn't be a problem.  Usually in those situations, magic is either a sort of nature based art, or it is more in line with what we term psi - telepathy, telekinesis, that sort of thing.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 2, 2013)

There are a couple of steampunk anthologies I'm aware of, but there must be dozens more.

Amazon.com: Ceaseless Steam: Steampunk Stories from Beneath Ceaseless Skies Online Magazine eBook: Margaret Ronald, Marissa Lingen, Tom Crosshill, Tony Pi, Yoon Ha Lee, Aliette de Bodard, Scott H. Andrews: Kindle Store

This one is probably more famous here:

Amazon.com: Steampunk (9781892391759): Ann VanderMeer, Joe R. Lansdale, Ian R. MacLeod, Mary Gentle, Molly Brown: Books

I can't say I understand steampunk much, but all I know is that they use a Victorian setting (or something similar) and often use such things as airships, rifles, and steam engines. I get the sense it's more of a way to right about certain settings that any stylistic choice.


----------



## Nihal (Sep 2, 2013)

You can't "understand" fully steampunk because steampunk is an umbrella term to identify a technology level that _usually_ bears some elements in common. They have steam engines, as it was pointed out, but they don't need to be the main aspect of this technology. Steampunk is more about the feeling. A messily assembled piece of technology with smudges of coal? Probably steampunk.

I've seen stories where the most powerful fuel was magical, not steam. In these cases the magic can be a case of twisted physics and often it can be "tapped" and integrated on the engines.

If you want variated examples, we have the still fresh _Bioshock Infinite_ game...









The _Last Exile_ anime...







The anime _Attack on Titan_ also features elements that can be considered steampunk:








Steampunk stories used to be more victorian, but nowadays the victorian setting mandatory element, also, there is no restriction to the *inclusion* of new elements as long it works for your world. Steampunk is something like a world where the technology took a different spin than ours—and often features... steam. The setting resembles some point on the past of our world, but it's not exactly ours, like the technology it changed and evolved in different ways.

FYI: I have some steampunk elements in my story and magic. =P


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 2, 2013)

Pictures are worth a thousand words. 

I think Nihal does a better job of explaining what steampunk is. I don't think you necessarily have to understand it completely, but I have noticed that hardcore steampunk enthusiasts may be quick to say something is NOT steampunk. So it's a fine balance.

_Bioshock Infinite_ is a game I have to absolutely get at some point. I would say _Dishonored_ has a steampunk vibe as well? If you scour in internet, many people decry it to DARE be called steampunk. OK, then...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





_Attack on Titan_ is extremely popular with my students here in Japan. Another thing I want to consume.

_Castle in the Sky_ or _Laputa_ is also known as being very steampunk-ish. 







Maybe I'm not looking in the right places, but I think TV, movies, and games tend to deal with steampunk more than literature does at this point. I'm not sure if there is a definitive steampunk book in the genre that everyone points to as the "it" book. I would say The Ranting Dragon offers some choices for anyone interested in exploring the genre further in their writing.

Twenty Must Read Steampunk Books Ã¢€“ An Introduction to the Genre | The Ranting Dragon

Some of these books have been labeled steampunk retroactively, which I always find a bit strange, but whatever.


----------



## Devor (Sep 2, 2013)

Nihal said it pretty well, and I don't have awesome pictures to post.  But the quote that I heard is:

_Steampunk is science fiction, as would be imagined 300 years ago._

With that in mind, it has an old-fashioned feel which has helped it become a go-to style for when you use science fiction elements in fantasy.


----------



## Nihal (Sep 2, 2013)

@Phil From this image single _Dishonored_ seems to be post-apocalyptic, but it might have steampunk elements. I have yet to play this game... (play Bioshock, it's really cool! xD)

I believe these books were labeled retroactively because you have the public who likes stories with steampunk vibe and the fewer hardcore steampunk fans who only accept as steampunk settings restricted to original elements of the genre. It's easier to say your story has "some steampunk elements" or don't call it steampunk at all than pick a fight with them.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, it makes sense. It's just kind of funny to me. It's like if in the future epic fantasy that involves boats in it becomes called "boatpunk" because there's a wave of people wanting to read about boats. I know it's not the same, but steampunk seems to be so specific for some followers of it that it becomes almost impossible to identify your work that way. It's best, as you said, to just let others do it for you.

_Dishonored_ isn't really post-apocalyptic. It's kind of hard to describe, so I think that is why some in the gaming industry labeled it steampunk, even though there isn't much steam technology involved. It does have that aesthetic in some ways (clockwork, guns, dress style).


----------



## C Hollis (Sep 2, 2013)

I think as more and more writers delve into the Steampunk genre, the more diverse it will become, which will leave the hardcore fans a full plate of things to whine about.

Though the template for Steampunk calls for a Victorian era feel, I have heard of some authors experimenting with using an Asian twist (chinese, japanese), which intrigues me.

I think you are on the right track with reading samples from the genre.  From there, develop your own world based on your own feeling of Steampunk.  I have always felt that it is a losing battle when it comes to pandering to what you believe is the right crowd.

Read and develop your story.  If the story is rejected as Steampunk, then you've created your own sub-genre.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 2, 2013)

@Nihal
@phil the drill

I think Dishonored is more of a Modernized(world war 1-2 ish) Clockpunk with magic.


----------



## johnsonjoshuak (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, if you're looking at a mid-19th century setting without a lot of the more advanced elements of Steampunk (aka airships, other devices that weren't invented until later) you could also be looking at more of a "Gunpowder Fantasy" which doesn't typical have any fantastical inventions but does use locomotives, and rifles.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 2, 2013)

^^ See, this is what I'm leaning towards, although I do like Steampunk elements and I'm strongly considering involving some into my story. My little world doesn't have a whole lot of technology, per say, its more magical, but I want to find a way to incorporate the two rather softly. Its set in a Victorian setting with a Russian/Yukon backdrop, but its not in our world and the Steampunk stories I've been reading have all been based in the real world. So that confuses me a bit.

I'm so glad I posted this thread, since the responses have been great! And thanks for the pictures, I'm totally in love with this genre. That said, my story is more fantasy than Science Fiction, so I'm looking for Steampunk stories that feature more magic than technology.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Sep 2, 2013)

johnsonjoshuak said:


> Also, if you're looking at a mid-19th century setting without a lot of the more advanced elements of Steampunk (aka airships, other devices that weren't invented until later) you could also be looking at more of a "Gunpowder Fantasy" which doesn't typical have any fantastical inventions but does use locomotives, and rifles.



 I've never heard of this before. How does one distinguish it from gaslamp fantasy?

Edit: Chesterama, gaslamp fantasy might be what you're thinking of--it has more of an emphasis on magic than steampunk does.


----------



## Jamber (Sep 2, 2013)

Just wanted to add, one of the joys of steampunk is that it's about the moment when industry went from human (or animal) driven/produced to mechanistic and cold. Somehow steam crosses the divide. I love that, and will forgive a lot just because the technological-societal aspects of steampunk stories are so affecting.
Just my thought, anyway, and I'm no expert in the genre,
Jennie


----------



## Nihal (Sep 2, 2013)

Well... it's when it branches out as "clockpunk", "gaslamp fantasy", "gunpowder fantasy", "cattle punk", etc etc that I abstain from classifying. Honestly I don't see the point of nitpicking so much about the definition when it doesn't happen (so much) with other genres. We don't see a "spear fight with elementalism fantasy" genre, for example.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 2, 2013)

"Cattlepunk?" Is that real? 

I'm all for sub-genres and such, but I agree with Nihal. When you get into all these sub, sub, sub-genres then it's just getting nit-picky. I know a lot of people like for categorizations to be very clear, for whatever reason, but I think if you just write what you want, Chesterama, then just let other people classify it for you. For instance your blurb could read:

"In a world of magic and firearms...etc."

That way people can figure out the semantics of your work on their own. However, if you're really determined to classify it, then asking people where it fits might help you.

Edit: Wow, cattlepunk is a real thing. Geez. http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/CattlePunk


----------



## Nihal (Sep 2, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> "Cattlepunk?" Is that real?
> 
> Edit: Wow, cattlepunk is a real thing. Geez. Main/Cattle Punk - Television Tropes & Idioms



Yup! I've only discovered it because I googled the "clockpunk" definition haha.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 2, 2013)

I was looking up gaslight fantasy earlier myself. I don't understand getting so picky about it either. Fantasy is fantasy, at least to me. Bit I like the Victorian era and other elements of this cool sub genre. But I agree in that I should just let other classify it for me. 

I just wanted a bit more explanation on Steampunk, though I really like it it doesn't seem to be where my story is headed necessarily.


----------



## Devor (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it's useful to know what steampunk is and when you're using those elements.  I think it's useful to know what a western is and when you're using those elements.  I don't think it's useful to know that a mashup of the two is called cattlepunk.

I think it's cool to define a truly new (sub)genre, and to see it echoed in other works.  But at some point enough is enough.

That said, if someone's clearly writing cattlepunk, call it cattlepunk.  Just don't care whether anyone knows what that means.


----------



## Nihal (Sep 2, 2013)

Devor said:


> I think it's useful to know what steampunk is and when you're using those elements.  I think it's useful to know what a western is and when you're using those elements.  I don't think it's useful to know that a mashup of the two is called cattlepunk.
> 
> I think it's cool to define a truly new (sub)genre, and to see it echoed in other works.  But at some point enough is enough.
> 
> That said, if someone's clearly writing cattlepunk, call it cattlepunk.  Just don't care whether anyone knows what that means.



Yes, it's so useful that it could be mentioned on the synopsis. However, I disagree on using obscures sub genres in a work you intend to publish. The whole point of classifying a work is to get people to recognize the kind of story at first glance; if you use something obscure you're not only doing the exact opposite but creating an opportunity for potential readers turn down your work.

If you don't care about them and don't make the task of evaluating if it's worth reading they won't have reasons to care about your work either.


----------



## Devor (Sep 2, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Yes, it's so useful that it could be mentioned on the synopsis. However, I disagree on using obscures sub genres in a work you intend to publish. The whole point of classifying a work is to get people to recognize the kind of story at first glance; if you use something obscure you're not only doing the exact opposite but creating an opportunity for potential readers turn down your work.
> 
> If you don't care about them and don't make the task of evaluating if it's worth reading they won't have reasons to care about your work either.



I wasn't necessarily talking about the synopsis, but certainly you can word it in a way that introduces people to your genre-mashing.  It would depend on how clever you are and whether you think "cattlepunk" sounds cool enough to use.  To me, cattlepunk sounds like something that was only cool the first time somebody said it.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've done more reading, and now I'm in love with Lindsay Buroker's 'Flash Gold' series. Fantastic stuff. I also downloaded a book about the elements of writing Steampunk. I'll definitely be exploring this sub genre in my work at some point. Its way too much fun. 

But what I understand now: Steampunk is what science fiction would have been like in the late 1700s-early 1900s. Once I got that it all made sense.


----------



## DassaultMirage (Sep 9, 2013)

I got this book from a second hand bookstore. My Drizzt Do'Urden collection won't let me read anything other than Drizzt though xD still, the jacket and the cover of The Affinity Bridfe tells the book would revolve around a steampunk setting.
The Affinity Bridge (Newbury and Hobbes, #1) by George Mann - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------

